# Nitro Misfit 158 Review



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I pay a lot of attention to what guys my size are riding, particularly Andreas Wiig, Scotty Arnold, and Bode Merrill, because they all ride a lot of park and that's pretty much all I like to do. So when I saw Andreas stomping on this board at the 07 Honda Sessions and the 07 X Games, I began to wonder what this thing was like. So I've had my eye on this board for a couple seasons now and pretty much knew I was buying it as soon as it went on sale. So here's my review in a nutshell (trying to leave out the boring details). 

It came detuned at the contact points so all I needed to do was take the edge off with a few swipes of a hard stone, waxed it, and hit the hill.

It's super stiff
Very light
Really hard to press
Not much torsional flex
Very responsive
Handles extremely well at high speeds
It handles steeps with ease
Doesn't maneuver well at slow speeds
It's hard to spin onto rails
It doesn't lock onto rails very well
Very hard to initiate spins on small jumps
Has the best pop I've ever felt off bigger jumps
Spins really well off bigger jumps
Is super stable on landings
Base is hard and fast so it doesn't scrub much speed off lips

It is definitely the most aggressive freestyle board I've ever ridden. It took a bit to get used to, because I'm always riding softer, spinny, park boards, but once I started to hit higher speeds and bigger jumps I found out what this board is all about.


----------



## UncleRico (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice review. Point form makes it easier to go through as well.

Nitro seems to have really solid boards, but their pro models are pretty damn stiff so I've heard. The Wiig pro model is a very nice stick though. Need to really charge hard to fully use their potential.


----------



## mesomike (Mar 12, 2008)

Yep - I have a 07 Nitro MFM. It is really aggressive too, torsionally stiff and needs to be going fast.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a pair of Vans BFB's that I retired this year because they were getting pretty soft, and had been riding new ones for that past two months, but I took them out for a few days to try with this board to see if it handles any better on rails. Turns out it is a much better combination because it has made a world of difference. Still isn't pressy but def locking onto them now.


----------

